# .308 Action



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello Everyone!

I need help locating a Remington 700 .308 action for a custom gun I am having built.....Can anyone help with suggestions?

thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Buy a cheap 700 SPS rifle and have a smith take the barrel off and use the action, or try to find a cheap used rifle and do the same. Straight Rem 700 actions are not easy to come by, and are costly, as are 700 "clones". I looked for months to find one for my .338 Edge build, but never did find just an action. The barreled actions I found were just as costly as a brand new rifle, so that is the easiest to go with. You can sell a "take off" barrel pretty easily.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I think it was last week Cabelas had SPS stainless Varmints for $500, after mail in rebate. Hell of a deal. I think if you were to buy a new 700 action, you're looking at 5-$550. But they don't come up for sale very often. Brownells may have them in stock. Used ones go for around $450 from what I've seen.

I'd buy that SPS and go from there. Not sure if they are still on sale dirt cheap or not though.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

According to the flyer they are on sale till the 30th. I am hoping to pick one up this friday in GF, if they have any in stock!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

go scout out the pawn shops around town.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with those above that it would be best to just buy a new (like SPS) or used rifle. But if you are dead set on buying just the action check here; http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=3249 ... _RECEIVERS

$500+ and you will still need a trigger guard and trigger if you just want to use the Remington. I have in the past thought about replacing my Remington triggers, but after adjusting the ones I had I never did.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

try running a search on www.gunbroker.com they seem to have a lot of parts for sale there


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Crap, there is one for sale right now on Savage Shooters for $425. I wish that had been up for sale when I was looking!!! I decided to go with the Savage action because I couldn't find a decent Rem action. I am not planning on my .338 Edge being a "switch barrel". :evil:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The 308 in a Remington 700 is a short action. You can buy any number of used rifles or the actions them selves as the 243, 260, 7mm 08 are all based on the same case and action.

If you have or know some one with a FFL you can by from places like gun broker.

You can also buy from this site but they are not cheap.
http://www.williamsgunsight.com/gunsigh ... rifles.htm

 Al


----------

